# Wisconsin Starling Hunting



## Hologram (Mar 8, 2005)

Only Wisconsin citizens can answer the following question listed below.

Should Starlings be hunted in Wisconsin

If you say Starlings can be hunted in Wisconsin can you please tell me why Starlings should be hunted in Wisconsin?

If you say Starlings should not be hunted in Wisconsin can you please tell me why you think that Starlings should not be hunted in Wisconsin.

Thanks for your help!!!
Scott Huettl


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Starlings are a pest and they do occupy any hollow tree or any wood pecker nest earlier then when the wood peckers nest and of course bird houses.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Get a good recipe for them, damn near anything can be cooked cajun style :lol: :lol: Probably not much diferent than a dove.


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

They are an evasive species and compete with wood ducks and mergansers for nest space. They are agressive and will destroy duck nest to nest themself. I think you will be hard pressed to see a season on these birds.

La Crosse Wi


----------



## woodduckwizard (Mar 8, 2005)

they should be hunted because they are fun to hunt in the spring when there isn't much other shooting to be had...we sit over at my buddy's farm and pound them as they fly by, as we do with pigeons. very sporting shot when the little things are flying overhead at 50 yards!

wdw


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

They are an alien, non native ugly destructive bird that compete with a lot of native birds. I was under the impression that they can be shot on sight, along with the house sparrow, and rock dove. (pigeon) The only three non protected birds. House sparrow and starlings(amybe even rock doves) were brought here from England by some idiot who wanted to have all the birds referred to in Shakespear's writings here in North America! All other birds are protected. Some, of course have seasons.


----------



## leaping (Mar 20, 2005)

To my knowledge only the Rock Doves can be hunted with no closed season, bag limit, size limit or possession limit applies to these birds.

Starlings are place under the unprotected list.
Starlings can be hunted in Wisconsin.

Starling have closed season, bag limit, size limit or possession limit.

You need a small game license to hunt starlings.


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

Just like cats...who needs a season! :sniper:


----------



## leaping (Mar 20, 2005)

Like always only Wisconsin Citizens can answer this question.

Would you like to see Starlings be transfered from the unprotected list to the game list please follow the dirrections listed below.

The due date for this April 11, 2005 at 7pm
the internet address listed below tells you where to go to the
April 11, 2005 Spring Hearing at 7pm
at www.dnr.wi.gov/org/nrboard/congress/.

I will tell you what to write and how to sumbit this Starling Resoultion.

The Problem
European Starlings cause about the same diseases as Rock Doves.

The European Starling is a non-native species that was introduced into the U.S. It is an agggressive competitor for nest sites with several native species and also causes economic damage to certain agricultural operations

Let it be Resolved
Some people consider Starlings to be pets while other people consider Starlings to be pests.

If the majority of the people want a Starlings to be moved from the 
un-protected list to the game list it will not be considered a pet.

your name
your address
county
your phone number

listed below is the internet address to give you more idea in how to write a resoultion and what delegates that live in your county.

http://www.dnr.wi.gov/org/nrboard/congr ... /index.htm

your County Contacts, http://www.dnr.wi.gov/org/nrboard/congress/sd/#wwwww

in case the my resoultion address does not work please make sure that you give your resoultion to your county chair delegate at your spring hearing and follow the instructions listed below.
The resolutions must be type written on 8 ½ x 11 white paper.

Provide the Congress County Chair with two copies of the resolution for submission.

The authors' name, mailing address, county, telephone number and signature is required to be at the bottom of the resolution.

Resolutions must be 250 words or less, must be typed on one side of an 8 ½ x 11 white sheet of paper and there will be no attachments or additional sheets accepted for the same resolution.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

See my comment under "sparrows" in the Open Forum. Aren't Starlings already unprotected and can be shot on sight?? Even though I'm all for killing them, I don't understand the rational for making them a game bird??


----------

